# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  NOC Results

## ironman57

1- Victor
2- Pavol
3- Titus
4- Kamali
5- J. O. Jackson

----------


## Gargo

Man those are kinda shocking results. although i heard Victor Matinez was looking amazing a few weeks out from the show good for him. Kinda surprised Art Atwood wasn't in the top 5 though.

----------


## partyboynyc

representing Steel Gym w 23rd!!!!wong hung is another guy who didn't do well , but he's outta steel gym also, and being talked about as an up and coming guy. well done NYC!!!!!

----------


## palme

Complet list:

1) VICTOR MARTINEZ 
2) PAVOL JABLONICKY 
3) CRAIG TITUS 
4) KING KAMALI 
5) JOHNNIE JACKSON 
6) BOB CICHERILLO 
7) ART ATWOOD 
8) GEORGE FARAH 
9) MILOS SARCEV 
10) RODNEY ST. CLOUD 
11) TONEY FREEMAN 
12) HEIKO KALLBACH 
13) JEFFREY LONG 
14) MIKE MORRIS 
15) RONNIE ROCKEL
16) CRAIG RICHARDSON 
17) IDRISE WARD-EL 
18) BRUCE PATTERSON 
19) TOMMI THORVILDSEN 
20) MILTON HOLLOWAY 
Didn't make top 20:
Wong Hung, Oleg Makchantzev, Jean-Pierre Fux,
Mike Sheridan, Berry Kabov, Rudi Solomon,
Alexander Vishnevski, Mustafa Mohammad, 
Jeramy Freeman, Rod Ketchens, Kenny Jones, 
Gustavo Badell, Clifton Torres, Valentin Jabes, 
Jocelyn Pelletier, Kamal El-Gargni, Leon Brown,
Aaron Maddron, Fred Bigot, 
Evgeny Mishin & Nelson DeSilva.

----------


## maz

looks like titis won kamali:-(

----------


## maz

beat that is*

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

http://www.flexonline.com/flex/NOC/nocresults.html 

http://www.femalemuscle.com/contests...ons/index.html 

http://www.zonecapone.com/noc-03.htm 

http://www.chadnicholls.net/gallery/noc03?&page=1

----------


## RATM

observations from the above pics...

titus and kamali look better than ever
martinez looked great
kenny jones is a freak show who should only be allowed to be compared to the bearded lady at the circus.

----------


## rruhl

A few more pics:

http://www.getbig.com/pics/noc/2003/noc2003.htm

http://ironage.us/noc/noc.html

----------


## Gargo

I think a few guys were over looked at this show. One guy his names Nelson Da Silva, i saw him guest pose 5 weeks out from the show he was looking awesome. I think he should have been top 15 and he didn't even place. And is it just me or has Arron Maddron lost a lot of size since he last competed?

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

http://www.bodysport.com/noccoverage06042003.html

----------

